# Jasmine Tea Soap



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Boil your Water and soap Jasmine Tea in it.. (brewed) 

Castor Oil 2.2ozs

Coconut 12.28ozs

Canola 6.12 ozs

Palm 5.36ozs

Shea Butter 3.64ozs

Rice Bran 18.41 

This makes 3lbs. 
Use lye calc for your lye and water

I leave it unscented, and add flowers on top.. its up to you


----------



## Laurie (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Smelli!!!

Laurie


----------



## IanT (Jun 15, 2008)

ohhhhhh you struck the right note on me this time, i love jasmine pearl green tea and jasmine is prob my favorite flower smell...mmmmmm reminds me of sunny summer days  aaaaaahhhh


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

I just made it.. 

I brewed it dark.. and put it in a ice bath.. added the lye is smelled weird for a second but when it cooled off it smelled like the jasmine still. it was really dark though.. 

I scented it with grapefruit and neroli.. and added some colorful herbs on top.. lightly..


----------



## IanT (Jun 16, 2008)

does the jasmine smell last through the sap' process???


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

no..it kills the smell.. although i can smell it in the lye..but overnite it disappears.. but you can tell the difference in the soap.nice and creamy.
i scented this one i just posted..


----------



## IanT (Jun 16, 2008)

oooh!


----------

